# Holly is sick already and a surprise



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I took Holly to the vet today she was coughing and sneezing a lot and crying a lot. He took xrays and said she is on the verge of pneumonia, gave her a shot and liquid meds. I ask how old he thought she is, now her paper work says 11 weeks old, but I was not sure about that. He said she looks to be between 6 and 8 weeks, then took her in another room and asked the other vet how old she thought she is and she said 6 to 8 weeks. So they sold her to me with a big fat lie. No wonder she wants to eat every 2 hours. No worms that god. My poor sick baby girl.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry your sweet baby is sick! And she sure is such a cutie pie!! I'm also sorry it seems her breeder was less than honest. I know it's unfair and not ideal, but with the knowledge you have from this forum, I feel she will be fine coming to you at 6-8weeks as opposed to 11 weeks. Good luck and keep us posted on her illness and all her progress--especially with lots of pics!!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Poor thing. She looks so sad in that picture  Just be grateful that if she is that young she at least ended up in your knowledgeable care, a lot of people go through raising pups that young and while not ideal I am confident she will turn out just fine in your hands.

Edit: after seeing the other thread I am thinking its not sad, its more like "I think that camera might eat me"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor baby girl! :/ Get well soon little darling! xxx


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh my God! She is so beautiful!!! Can you please post more pictures? I am IN LOVE!!! Poor babygirl, hope she gets better soon! So glad she came to someone who cares for her <3


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear she is poorly, I hope she picks up really soon.
It is really sad when breeders let puppies go so young, most toy breeds are still suckling at that age.
She is lucky to have you.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Feel better Holly your mom will take good care of u.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope she gets better soon. Was she sold with a return policy? I know my breeder will take the pup back up to 14 days if they are returned unharmed. This assures they are compatible with their new home. I'm not suggesting you return her but maybe you could threaten to do so unless you can get a "real" age. Sorry this has happened.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry this happened to you but we all know you and her can overcome this.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

How is Holly today I can't stop thinking about her?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I hope she gets better soon. Was she sold with a return policy? I know my breeder will take the pup back up to 14 days if they are returned unharmed. This assures they are compatible with their new home. I'm not suggesting you return her but maybe you could threaten to do so unless you can get a "real" age. Sorry this has happened.


No return policy, health for 72 hours. I let the breeder know, she is in a different state, but have not heard from her, and don't expect too. Another thing she was trying to nurse on my pug Sadie, who had no idea what was going on. I just worry about her siblings, hope someone got them that knows dogs.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> Oh my God! She is so beautiful!!! Can you please post more pictures? I am IN LOVE!!! Poor babygirl, hope she gets better soon! So glad she came to someone who cares for her <3


I only have to pictures of her so far, Under Ike has a sister, but here is the other one.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks all for your concern, I will keep your posted, she is playing with Ike this am.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That's good that she's playing bless her


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope your little Angel feels better soon!


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

I think the reason they told you the pup was older was just to get the money because most ethical breeders keep their pups till at least 10 weeks old. However, I got my pup at 5 weeks old babied her and gave her lots of attention and love and she turned out to have the most amazing personality. I tried two years ago to bring in a pup that was 10 weeks old and it started snarling at us and my dog and we ended up returning the pup. I do wish I had taken 2 from the little when I got mine.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

How is she I hope she is feeling better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> How is she I hope she is feeling better.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for asking she is feeling better still coughing and sneezing , but much less and she is playing more and sleeping better. She seems to be on the mend.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is great news.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Good to hear that she is feeling better. She is so beautiful it hurts


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

such a tiny little lovebug to be so sick...gentle hugs to her...hope she recovers very quickly....


----------

